
Large doses of aluminum found in autistic brains - diyseguy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmkVv8pcVhc
======
fictionfuture
This is great to know if the study is scientifically accurate. Hopefully we
will start to get some clarity around the causes of autism and the role
vaccines have played.

